# Compressed Air powered Inverted Hit n Miss Engine



## cfellows (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm considering this engine completed. Took me a couple of days less than a month from start to finish. After the last video, I opened up all the inlet air passages to 3/16" and also added a single o-ring to the piston. With those mods and a little breaking in, the engine will now coast between 10 - 12 revolutions between power strokes. Don't think I can do much to improve it now except maybe bore it out a little, but I think it sounds fine as is. Here's the final video:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR8q_vDgXD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR8q_vDgXD0[/ame]

















Recap: 1" bore x 1.5" stroke, flyball governor (5/8" balls), 7.25" flywheel

Link to build thread: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=14498.0

I'll be cleaning up the drawings so I can upload them in the next couple of weeks. On to the next project!

Chuck


----------



## lazylathe (Jun 11, 2011)

That looks awesome Chuck!
Sounds great too!!!

Love the way you are making the bases for your models now!! Thm:

Another build under your belt!!!
What is next??

Andrew


----------



## lathe nut (Jun 11, 2011)

Love the sound and the build, that is a great looking machine, your work is wonderful, where did you get the flywheel, thanks for sharing that with us, it copies great in MS Word for a future project, now going to have to live a few more hundred years, thanks again, Lathe Nut


----------

